# No RCI exchange fees for Wyndham/WorldMark owners?



## Margariet (Oct 28, 2011)

Just a question for Wyndham/WorldMark owners: Is it correct that Wyndham/WorldMark owners don't have to pay exchange fees for RCI exchanges? Thanks for answering!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 28, 2011)

We pay exchange fees. Full exchange fees. No Discounts. Before the recent online portal, we had to pay the phone exchange fees.


----------



## Margariet (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks. I'm asking this because a sales man at a presentation told me Wyndham/WorldMark owners don't pay exchange fees for RCI. Anyway we were send away in half an hour with our incentives when it was clear that we were not interested and I used a bit of my own techniques.


----------



## rhonda (Oct 28, 2011)

I've heard this line at a Worldmark Owner's update (sales) meeting.  He was selling a key benefit of TravelShare as booking 'nightly' stays (vs 'weekly' exchanges) thus avoiding the $179 exchange fee.  When I asked about the nightly exchange fees he denied them.  Pressing further, he called the standard RCI Points fees 'booking fees' not 'exchange fees.'

Oh, ok.  That helps, thanks.  Same fees, different title to confuse everyone.


----------



## Margariet (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks. So just another sales crap! What a joke! :annoyed:


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 29, 2011)

Margariet said:


> Thanks. So just another sales crap! What a joke! :annoyed:


 

Were his lips moving ?


----------



## Margariet (Oct 29, 2011)

Rent_Share said:


> Were his lips moving ?



His nose was growing!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Oct 29, 2011)

*RCI Guest Certificate Fee Charged?*



vacationhopeful said:


> We pay exchange fees. Full exchange fees. No Discounts. Before the recent online portal, we had to pay the phone exchange fees.






I know that Interval International charges $49 for a Guest Certificate fee.  Does anyone know what RCI charges for a Guest Certificate fee?

Just curious to see the comparison between the two exchange companies.

Thanks! 




.


----------



## littlestar (Oct 30, 2011)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I know that Interval International charges $49 for a Guest Certificate fee.  Does anyone know what RCI charges for a Guest Certificate fee?
> 
> Just curious to see the comparison between the two exchange companies.
> 
> ...



If you have a platinum membership with II (Interval International) guest certificates are free for Getaways and Exchanges.

RCI charges $59 for a guest certificate the last time I checked.


----------



## Margariet (Oct 31, 2011)

However we're gonna attend another Wyndham presentation soon and we'll see whether the salesperson will again tell us if there are no exchange fees attached for RCI exchanges in the Wyndham program. No intention to buy anything but I like to receive the correct information and no sales lies.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 1, 2011)

Margariet said:


> However we're gonna attend another Wyndham presentation soon and we'll see whether the salesperson will again tell us if there are no exchange fees attached for RCI exchanges in the Wyndham program. No intention to buy anything but I like to receive the correct information and no sales lies.


 

IMHO he meant to say no fee to exchange within the Wyndham Properties


----------



## rrlongwell (Nov 1, 2011)

Margariet said:


> However we're gonna attend another Wyndham presentation soon and we'll see whether the salesperson will again tell us if there are no exchange fees attached for RCI exchanges in the Wyndham program. No intention to buy anything but I like to receive the correct information and no sales lies.



Which resort was this at, if I may ask?


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Nov 1, 2011)

Margariet said:


> Just a question for Wyndham/WorldMark owners: Is it correct that Wyndham/WorldMark owners don't have to pay exchange fees for RCI exchanges? Thanks for answering!



Wyndham/Worldmark and No fees do not belong in the same sentence, ever 

Wyndham is all about fleecing, fees. There is even a $8 or so fee per month if you do not put your monthly Maintenance fee bill on auto payment, which will require Wyndham to mail out the monthly bills to you.


----------



## Margariet (Nov 16, 2011)

From another Wyndham presentation by a sales person I understood that Wyndham owners do pay RCI exchange fees. The sales people only are bringing it like Wyndham has so many resorts that you don't have to use RCI anymore, so that way you are saving money on exchange fees! Instead they offer you huge packages of $ 28,000.- or $ 19,000.- or $ 9,000.-. That's certainly an afvantage! And they are willing to trade in your cheap weeks! So you loose them as well, but then you are saving money on RCI!   Well, we did some presentations again, just for the extra's, I admit, and just because I am always curious how the sales people are handling it and what techniques they are using. Every presentation is different and every presentation I use other techniques as well. Buying is of course never an option!


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Nov 16, 2011)

They like to also imply that RCI membership is free, but we know it's included in the Club Wyndham fee.


----------

